# Used Tanks!



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

So I've just purchased a 30 gallon used tank. The previous owner hasn't used it for a while, but I still think I would like to clean it out before I start cycling it.

However, chemical cleaners are bad. what would be a good way to rinse out the tank, and get whatever dried, white residue that remains?

Cheers!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Water and elbow grease is best. for those stubborn hard water stains use a razor blade. Just make sure it's glass before you use a razor


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I've heard that Python's Rydyt 1 and 2 work very well for cleaning.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol i saw some aquarium safe cleaner at the pet store the other day but water and elbo grease as was stated before are the best.. i too have used a razor blade before too. sometimes once the tank is sitting full of water for a lil while its easier to clean. i allways fill any used tank i buy outside and let it sit for a weekish to be sure of structure and it being leak free.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, all of the above and acetic acid (vinegar). Just make sure you flush with clean water, Works wonders.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome ive never heard of that


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Vinegar and/or hydrochloric acid (be careful when using the latter, and take the necessary precautions!) will also work to dissolve the mineral deposits.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Vinegar for the win


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Vinegar is your best solution.

For stubborn stains don't be affraid to use a little bleach but rinse very thoroughly after. I clean my Pentair Tower filters every month by soaking them in bleach and rinsing after. Using them on a reef system and have never had any issues.

I tend to use vinegar for most of my cleaning including glass cleaner to prevent any ammonia entering my tanks.


----------



## asymphony (Oct 27, 2008)

perfect! Thanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just make sure you rinse the tank really well after you use vinegar. Otherwise, you will have issues cycling your tank as vinegar is pontent to fungus/molds and bacteria.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*bleach, followed by extra dechlorinator.*

I use bleach to be sure the tank is not only clean, it's sterilized. This will kill any algae, microbe/viral/junk, and the after-bleach regimen is to rinse extra well, then the last time through the rinse cycle, fill right up and dose with about 5x the normal amount of dechlorinator. Let sit, and dump, then fill and you should be golden.

W


----------

